# Help picking my company name, choose one.



## macparks (May 25, 2011)

Hey everyone, I was just wanting to see what name I should go with for my company name. Its not the brand I am promoting for clothing but my services. 

I am a graphic designer, web designer and screenprinter. The company name is for all three. 

1. Macparks Design

2. Creative Ticker Design

3. Creative Bonk Design. 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

#2 makes me think of some type of Heart designer..

#3 makes me think of a dirty (yet funny) designer/designs


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

The first option by far.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I prefer the first over the other options. Are you Jeremy? If not there is Jeremy Parks with that web name.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Frankly I would suggest starting over with the names...none see to be catchy enough to me...If you must choose one of the three, then #1 ....

FYI...if you will be using the name for a domain name, macpark.com and macpark.net are already registered


----------



## JDonnelly (Sep 5, 2013)

"How about..."Mac's Creative Designs". www.macscreativedesign.com is available.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

I agree with Jim. Max's creative design sounds like a good choice. Just curious, however, what motivates you to propose Creative Ticker Design and Creative Bonk Design as possibilities? That could make a big difference.


----------



## kumkum (Aug 1, 2013)

BidsMaven said:


> I agree with Jim. Max's creative design sounds like a good choice. Just curious, however, what motivates you to propose Creative Ticker Design and Creative Bonk Design as possibilities? That could make a big difference.


I prefer creative ticker design. The name is sounding good and professional.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Seems to me the three important things about a name are that you like it, that you can get found by people who are searching for the product or service that you provide, and that it's easy to remember so that people who see it in an ad or elsewhere will file it away for future reference when they do need what you have to offer. 

Would love to know what you settle on.


----------



## Ice Titan (May 10, 2013)

I think all three have potential, plus it's ONly a tshirt company, they'll ALL work. Be happy with your choice.


----------



## macparks (May 25, 2011)

SunEmbroidery said:


> I prefer the first over the other options. Are you Jeremy? If not there is Jeremy Parks with that web name.


Yes, I am jeremy. : )


----------



## DonkeyRags (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of putting the word 'Design' in the name. It seems like fluff - but that's just me.

"Mac's Creative" ?


----------



## ELTS (Jan 16, 2013)

Choose your company name in conjunction with what is available for a web address. i.e.: macparks.com.

I would always stay with .com as well. I know others can be OK, but customers - by default - choose <.com>

That's just the way it is.

When choosing a name, the easier the better. Business get the majority of their customers from word of mouth or referral. You want it to sit on the tip of your customers tongue. For a while there was a movement to come up with kooky names like: google, yahoo, zazzle, and a popular shoe website that I can't think of.... Um.... crud, let me look it up, 


Got it......Zappos. (I had to ask my wife. You don't want your customers going thru hoops to find you.)


That's why I chose Everybody Loves T-Shirts.com

Because....well.......Everybody Loves T-Shirts!!!


Good luck!


----------

